# Painting of Herisson and Kissy Rat



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is Herisson and Kissy Rat (who is an honorary quill-less hedgehog)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Another wonderful painting. You captured Kissy Rat perfectly and his skin folds and fuzz are so realistic. Awesome.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Akasdfhldaskjfheuwlfjl!!!!

^That was my first reaction; my fingers did not even know where on the keyboard to convey HOW GOSH DARN CUTE THIS IS!! They are so lifelike! Hahaha I love that instead of a hairless rat she is a quill-less hedgie  How precious.

I am going to purchase a painting of Carlos soon and have it sent to my mom so she can present it to me on my birthday :lol:

Do you have a lot on your plate right now, or do you suppose I can start burying myself in photos to pick the perfect one?

**Edited to fix typo >.<


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks so real!  Best one yet!  Besides my Betty of course! :lol: You are so good and you just keep getting better it's amazing!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW! It looks awesome! At first glance, I was like, "Whoa, is that a photo of Kissy Rat on the painting?" They look so realistic!!! Fantastic job!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did an awesome job and they are so realistic and detailed. Beautiful work


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow!!! That's so amazing, you have a great talent!!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay PJ! I also thought the rattie was a picture, the painting is so life-like!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah... I'm pretty sure that's a photo. :roll: Because I have never seen an animal look so life-like in a painting.  PJ, you have such a gift. It looks like Kissy Rat's nose is twitching and Herisson is looking at him like, "What do you smell?"

I think your knack of getting all the details just right is part of what makes your art so wonderful to look at.

Also, I love the quote.  So sweet.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hehe.  *embarrassed, happy blush & giggle*
Thanks guys!

The quote is from Winnie the Pooh. Kissy is my first hairless rat. I loved how soft & pink he looked in his picture. He really makes me want to look into getting one in the future. 

SaltAndExtraPepper, I pm'd you.  

I can't tell you how encouraging you all are to me.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The painting is just beautiful! PJM is so talented and paints beyond what we "see." Kissy Rat was and is still loved by all. He will always be known as having the most exciting birthday parties. Herrison with his perpetual scowl; he is my angel.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Herisson and Kissy Rat are my special boys. Kissy Rat sadly went to Heaven recently and we miss him very, very much. They came home a day apart when they were both babies.

Shetland, Kissy Rat was the ultimate party host!

Here are the pictures I gave to PJ to work her magic from. :mrgreen:


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

The painting just arrived and is even better in person! Thank you PJ for creating such a beautiful work of art of my special ones.

Larry, I cannot thank you enough for having this made for me! You are the best! XOXO


----------

